
The incestuous relations among containers orchestration tools - walterclifford
http://it20.info/2016/03/the-incestuous-relations-among-containers-orchestration-tools/
======
cyphar
Mesos is not a container orchestration framework. Mesos is a resource
management framework your create services on top of. In that sense, it can
make sense to run an orchestrator on top of Mesos if you also want to run a
different Mesos application alongside your orchestrator.

~~~
mreferre
Yes I agree. That makes sense. My point was more around the fact that all of
the orchestrator tools out there aren't meant to be run on a "resource
management framework" like Mesos.... they provide the whole end-to-end feature
set. Marathon on the other hand has been engineered specifically to run on
Mesos.

That's why I am defining "surgery" the idea of opening up the other tools to
literally remove pieces of code to make them run on top of Mesos.

